# Mucus in stool?



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

This is incredible! I've been ok for two weeks, am going out normal, every day, once a day. I have a normal, well formed stool. And today again a normal formed stool BUT... i think I saw mucus on it.Is this possible? I spoke with a doctor and he said that as long as the stool was normal he cannot understand why I'd have mucus and he suggested that the mucus did not come with the stool but because I am in the second half of my menstrual cycle it came from...the neighboring vagina. Sorry for the description but this is what I was told.So what do you think? I am really close to freaking out big time. I never had mucus in my stool, not even when I used to have diarrhea


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You have always had some mucus on/in your stool. The colon produces mucus to protect and lubricate itself every single day of your life.Kinda like there is always a bit of mucus in your nose and lungs to keep the lining moist. You don't just have mucus during a cold. They call things like the lining of the nose and the colon mucus membranes because they always have some mucus production.And mucus does also come from the reproductive tract and you may release some from there when you have a BM. Sometimes there is more mucus when the stools are solid if they need a bit more lubrication to move.Mucus is an extremely non-specific response. It is not dangerous nor does it signal that something terrible is wrong.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Kathleen, as usual, you're a life savior! I guess I am just so scared these days that it might come back....that I exagerate things. It's true it was just a bit of mucus, not much... It is also possible what the doctor said, as I did use to have that before especially in the second half of the cycle.I know all that....I just needed to be told I guess and you seem so much more up to date with all info than anybody else I talked to


----------



## CrawfordMom06 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the same issue, and that was the main reason I went to my doctor. I had been having constipation for a few months also, so I just figured the two might be related, but I wanted to get it checked out.After some tests to make sure that nothing else was going on, I was diagnosed with IBS-C. Very much like a previous post, she said that the mucus is normal, and that my body may be making more to accomodate my condition. She also mentioned that it should not be any shade of red/pink, since this could be an early sign of GI bleeding.Just wanted to let you know that you are not the only one. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You really need to figure out how to stop being hyper-vigilant for any sign things are wrong. Our bodies do all sorts of odd things even when everything is fine, and the anxiety level isn't good for you. I understand the worry and fear, but getting control of of the anxiety will be good for you and your future health.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I can pass mucus a lot,sometimes that is all i pass,its not always when my bowel moves.My doctor a long time ago said not to worry,that happens with IBS.


----------



## Debbiecon (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a question, if that's ok? If mucus is produced for lubrication when your constipated, then why would I produce loads if I have diarrhea? I don't need it and this is all I pass sometimes, which is pre-empted by cramping and pain.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is more than "just" lubrication.And diarrhea has to slide too.Anything, everything, that in any way makes the colon a bit more irritable, irritated, or anything more than totally normal will cause increased mucus.So generally signals that cause diarrhea tend to cause you to dump BOTH water and mucus into the colon. Not just water, but mucus too. Because if something irritating is in there you want it slimed up and not touching you.When you are constipated and stool isn't moving you will also release more to make it move.There really isn't anything in the body that has one and only one role and never does anything else. Everything tends to have more than one role and mucus is a really non-specific type of thing to release from any mucus membrane both in some quantity all the time every day all day long and more whenever anything at all of any kind is going on.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had mucus both with solid stools and loose ones. My GI doc was not at all concerned with this symptom and I have trained myself not to care about it either.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmmm...I have to say never had it before or after that day. It was quite unusual for me, and that is why I was scared. But indeed from all I read it is not something to worry about and everybody has this more or less and sooner or later.


----------



## Finnish guy (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm, I have had mucus in my stool. Should I be concerned about colorectal cancer? I´m only 21-years-old and increased mucus and variety stool form are my only symptoms. I noticed increased mucus about year ago and I thought that was normal...No family history colorectal cancer, 21-yrs-old man...


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I pass all different forms/sizes of stools and also mucus a lot to,i have done for years.If you are worrying about it,check with your Doctor.But as you can read on this forum,mucus is common in ibs sufferers.


----------



## Finnish guy (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I know.Doctror checked my blood tests like hemoglobin (151 in August 2009, 149 in January 2010) and fecal occult blood test twice, in September and last week because I asked (both were negative). I think positive that if I would have cancer, my hemoglobin would not be the same as in autumn and my stool would not sometimes normal forms. In December I had less stress and my "IBS" was very good.


----------

